# I Survived The Tybee Pier Bomb!



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else on here was at the pier yesterday evening. My family and I went to the pier around 6:30 and the biting started picking up around 7:30-7:45 then all of a sudden the cops coming running down the pier telling everyone to get off leave your stuff and just go. So I left my cart along with all my poles (still in the water)  Needless to say some moron strapped a pipe bomb to the bottom of the pier. So I sent the family home and waited the bomb squad out. opcorn: Around 11pm the detonated the bomb and at 11:30 let us go get our stuff. Luckly all my poles were still there. The guy across from my pulled up one of his poles and had a 22" trout on it. It was dead from Exhaustion from 2 hours of fighting. Needless to Say I Survied the Tybee Pier Bomb!!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow!!!

Don't know what else to say about that...


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Here is what I found on WTOC news. 
http://www.wtoctv.com/Global/story.asp?S=6636493&nav=0qq6


Tybee Island Police reopened the Tybee Pier late Saturday night after a suspicious packaged forced them to evacuate the area. It happened around 8 pm Saturday when someone told police that they saw a person acting funny and putting something underneath the pier. 

Police did find a package and called in the bomb squad. They detonated the package around 11pm, although there was still no word if the device was a bomb. Firefighters were searching the beach around the pier with flashlights to look for clues. WTOC will have more information on this story as it becomes available. 

Reported by: Lindsay Mohs, [email protected]


I am glad that y'all made it out okay. I wonder if it was some kind of Greenpeace B. S.


----------



## Sinker Slinger (May 18, 2003)

*Wow . . .*

Glad to hear no one was hurt . . . thanks for the news report


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*Dang Brian....*

That wasn't a bomb...That's my fishing car.  I always miss the fun. (?) I fished Lazaretto beach, good enough for 2 black tips. When we left we saw 4 cops headed for Tybee and thought they were escorting a VIP. Thanks for the report.


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

*Sail/Fish*

I know... We almost stopped and fished Pulaski but decided to go back to the pier because we had good luck that morning. One of those decisions....


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooow!!!!!!

Some People Are Just So Damn Desperate For Attention, I Bet The Stupid @ssess Who Did Were Video Tapin The Whole Thing, But [email protected] Crap Like That Isnt Going To Keep Me Away!!!!


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

WTF..... That is rediculous....glad i've been to busy to fish..glad no one was hurt


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Really bothers*

me to hear about someone disruptin the fishin(especially when the bites on)....glad to hear everyones ok....keep it fishin


----------

